# Eldar Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra, The Harvester of Souls



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good. I like the grey quality on the bone parts. Very unique looking.


----------



## yukisaiko (Feb 6, 2012)

Technique is top-notch, but the colors are kind of 'meh'.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like the bone. A lot of times bone can look too beige but this is nice.

If I had one criticism it would be that whilst the gem stones are done really well, the colour of them kind of gets lost amongst the black. A tiny splash of colour somewhere would I think pull it together.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

This is one of your top 3 models that I have seen 

The look and feel you have given this model just oozes Darkness like I think it should, excellent work


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice, you've painted that to give a lot of emphasis to the menace and forward movement that the model encourages.

That requires a very skilled paintjob, which makes you a very skilled painter, well done!


----------

